# 44 yrs - high FSH - low AMH - told very little hope



## lalawhite (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello ladies, I'm very confused.  I have an FSH of over 50 and my AMH score was 2.8.  These tests were done by a doctor.  I've been told to go straight to donor eggs.  But some posts here are causing me to question the 'no hope' from the doctor.  My periods are fairly regular.  My fertility monitor (the Ovacue) confirmed ovulation last month.  The FSH home kits were negative but the LH home kits were also negative.  I'm so confused and mixed up.  All the different tests seem to be contradicting the other one.  Can I ask for advice or guidance on this whole TTC.  I'm just starting my journey and I'd like to use my own eggs with donor sperm using IUI.  Can I take some drugs to improve my hormomes/eggs?  Improve my chances?  It there any hope?

Help!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Lala - have you had an AMH blood test?  Might be worth it as it will give you a clearer indication of your ovarian reserve.  
Mine is 0.0 but I also have a FSH of 15.7 .... however with the AMH am considered a very low probability of conceiving with own eggs going down the IVF route.  
I underwent counselling in order to help me come to the right decision for me ... and decided that after months of taking DHEA and still not really responding to the drugs, Donor Egg was for me.  
It is such a personal decision and sometimes we do have to upturn every stone before we make the next step.  It's also about wanting a child genetically connected to you or not.  Saying that am a firm believer that even with DE - there is a genetic connection - however small and nurture plays a massive part in bringing up your child.
Good luck
Mini x


----------



## lalawhite (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Mini Minx, I will definitely go down the DE route.  I have no compunction at all about giving life to a little girl or boy.   That's the way I look at it anyway.  But I want to understand exactly why the doctor has said go straight to DE.  Probably my age??  And I should have said my AMH blood test scored 2.8.  I didn't get the AFC.  I'm a bit confused with all the initials etc. LOL.  I've only just copped what DE is!!  Thank you for your response.  Where are you at with your TTC?
Tks,
Laura.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lala - have you asked your doctor/clinic to clarify their recommendations and the reasons behind them?
At 44 it is unlikely that you will conceive and carry to term via IVF - I believe there have been pretty much zero live births from IVF in women of your age....
HOWEVER, I am not sure about IUI, I seem to recall your chances of conceiving at 40+ are higher naturally than with IVF, and IUI is of course more like natural conception so it may be an option for you
What you need to remember though is that egg quality diminishes with age, so even if you have eggs left (ie your AMH is OK), the quality of those eggs may not be good enough to result in a live birth (ie you may get pregnant but are very likely to miscarry)
Unfortunately there is no test for egg quality other than age being an indicator...

Apologies if I sound a little negative here, there are women who conceive and carry to term in their early-mid 40s but statistically the odds are against you - so I guess it depends to some extent on your timescale. Are you happy to try up to 12 months of IUI before moving to DE? Or would you prefer to increase your chances of getting/staying pregnant by moving to DE sooner?

I would have another discussion with your doctors and see if you can get some further clarity from them
wishing you the best of luck whatever you decide
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ah ... makes sense - expect they've said go direct with DE as your FSH is high and your AMH is classed as low / no response.
But ... you just never know.  Is there a clinic near you that does a minimal stim IVF?  Might be worth considering?  Normally get 1 or 2 eggs but very minimal stimulation.  As my consultant said to me - whats the point of stimulating something which has nothing left to stimulate..   
Also - unfortunately - even if we produce a number of eggies ... they may not be viable - we may produce wonderful embryos but its not until they've had tests carried out that they're proved to be non viable - and rarely implant.
I'm having a break at the moment as am recovering from a miscarriage.  
Take care Mini x


----------



## lalawhite (Apr 9, 2011)

Ah Mini, I'm so sorry to hear that.  You are very good to respond to me.  I'll keep investigating.  And I'll update here.
I hope you get a good rest and recharge your batteries.  And maybe one day we'll both be writing about our positive experiences!


----------



## lalawhite (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Suitcase, my doctor was going to go with IUI untill we got the results of these tests.  Then he said DE with IVF.  I didn't know that the chances of conception were higher naturally in women my age!  I think my doctor has been telling me the opposite....  I'm getting even more confused.  Also why would my fertility monitor say I'm ovulating?  Is it that I'm ovulating but not with good quality eggs?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

yes, you could certainly be ovulating but I seem to remember reading somewhere that once we get past 40, around 8 in 10 eggs are poor quality/non viable...so even if you ovulate, there's no guarantee of fertilisation and then of a healthy baby at the end of it...

as for natural conception offering better chance than IVF with your own eggs, I'm not sure where I read this, but I'm sure it's true that more women get pg/have babies naturally in their 40s than via IVF. That said, this may be because clinics are reluctant to treat over 40s with their own eggs because success rates are low and this affects the clinic's statistics...bit cynical of me but that could be the reason...

your FSH is very high which isn't good, but I'm not an expert in these things, I think you need to go back to the doctor with some probing questions and see if you can understand more about what your results mean and why they are making the recommendations they are making

at the end of the day though, I would say at your age (regardless of test results/ovulation kits etc) your best chance of getting and staying pregnant is undoubtedly donor eggs. So it's kind of a case of whether you want to try for a while with your own eggs to get closure and feel that you tried, or whether you just want to move forward to DE because this maximises your chances

DE is no guarantee of a baby either though    it took me 3 attempts with donor eggs to get my twins, and many women who move to DE are not successful on their first attempt
again, not wanting to be overly negative but just being realistic as many women, including me when I first tried donor eggs, think DE is the answer and that we will immediately get pregnant and of course it's not always the case

good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

lala - as the others have said, I really wouldn't waste your time with own egg IVF - the chances of success, literally, are zero. 

I'm your age - my last FSH (take only last month) was 7.2 but i've still not bothering with own eggs. I'm fit, healthy, a non smoker and a very light drinker - but five independent doctors have told me that i am too old to use my own eggs. You have to trust that they know what they're talking about. 

I've had two neg cycles with donor eggs - and will have a third next month. At least my odds are around 50% using DE - as opposed to the 0.01 using my own!


----------



## lalawhite (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello ladies, thanks for the advice and information.  I'm going to have to think about things.  Can't help feeling disappointed.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Lala - the book 'is your body baby friendly' by Alan Beer is a good read.  
Has really opened my eyes...


Take care honey - can not stress how much counselling helped me come to terms with things.


Mini x


----------



## moon01 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello Lala,

I read your post with interest. I understand where you are coming from. My FSH is 35 and my AMH is 0.2! I am also 44 years of age and recently single. 
In my situation I believe there is little point using my own eggs. From what I have read and been told by doctors, with an AMH like mine I can forget my own eggs. I wish I had known all these facts at an earlier age. I always thought that if you had your periods regularly and ovulated (yes, I have been keeping an eye on that closely) you could have children. I was absolutely gobsmacked to learn about my AMH and the fact that this meant I had a very low ovarian reserve. The fact that it is impossible (as Suitcase says) to check for quality of eggs, means I could just put my head down and forge ahead hoping against hope that one of my eggs is viable, but I do not think I have the strength to go through miscarriages, which is almost certainly what would happen. I am sorry to sound negative, but I also think that one has to be realistic.
I would rather, therefore, put all chances on my side and opt for donor eggs. I am not getting any younger and I want to keep myself in the best possible shape mentally and physically to have the best possible chances of carrying a pregnancy to term. I have opted to go abroad next month for donor egg and sperm (i.e. embryo). I am both nervous and excited. My purse strings will be stretched, but if I could bring a child into the world it would be worth it.
I hope this helps.


----------

